# 811 3.33 Software release



## BrettTRay (Aug 13, 2005)

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhh no...I will not let it into my receiver until I know it won't screw it all up aka 3.32


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

me too. I'm gonna wait while the other suckers risk it


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Same here. I was hoping for added VOOM channels but according to Charlie Chat it sounds like MPEG-4 is required.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

BrettTRay said:


> http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


Release NOTEs pleeeeease!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't heard that anything has been sent up yet. For reference, typical spooling days are Tuesdays and Thursdays.

I will post the notes after spooling is confirmed.

Jason


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

logray said:


> Release NOTEs pleeeeease!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most likely it will be the same info. as posted for P332.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not exactly


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Most likely it will be the same info. as posted for P332.


The release notes are just updates, not inclusive of all of the previous updates. So we probably have to expect something like:

- Fixed problem with HD channels & OTA channels becoming unwatchable
- Other misc fixes

(or something a little less "plain english" and a little more "techy/ambiguous/internal") [not that I have any problems with this]


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Didn't want this thing accept that but didn't communicate that to the family and they hit yes when the dialog popped up and then called and whined to me how it was taking so long when all they wanted to do was watch tv...


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I feel your pain. Good thing my parents aren't on the "early list".


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

So what did it fix again?!


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> So what did it fix again?!


We're not 100% sure yet since we haven't seen any release notes, but more than likely it will fix the problem with 3.32 making OTA locals and HD channels unwatchable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Discussion moved here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49246

Closing.


----------

